# Spielzeiten manuell eintragen?



## Soba (13. Dezember 2015)

Nabend,

 

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, seine Spielzeiten für bestimmte Spiele selbst einzutragen?

Bzw. ist es möglich, diese Option zuzufügen?

 

Beispielsweise wurde nie die Spielzeit für Fussball Manager 13 bei mir aufgezeichnet.

Anhand der gespeicherten Spielstände weiß ich, dass ich das Game 25 Tage, 04 Stunden gezockt habe, was immerhin den 3. Platz in meiner Liste bedeuten würde.

Komisch, weil es ja gelistet ist.

 

Ein anderes Spiel was ingnoriert wurde ist F1 2012 (obwohl auch gelistet).

 

Shift2 Unleashed sowie andere Rennspiele wurden ja gar nicht mehr berücksichtigt. Was ich sehr schade finde, da die aktuelleren Titel wie z.B. Grid 2, Grid Autosport, Project CARS oder Assetto Corsa auch die Chance haben sollen in die "Hall of Fame" zu kommen^^

 

Das gilt ebenso für diverse Horror/Survival Games wie z.B Soma oder die Amnesia Spiele.

 

Wäre echt cool wenn sich da was tun würde.

 

 

MfG  S.O.B.A.


----------



## ZAM (14. Dezember 2015)

Huhu,
 
dafür gibt es seit einer geraume Zeit diesen Thread 
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/107496-weitere-games-fur-blasc-spielzeiterfassung/
 

 
Gruß
ZAM

P.s: Bei den Formel 1-Spielen könnte das Problem darin liegen, dass die exe-Dateien Leerzeichen im Namen haben. Das müsste ich mal genauer prüfen.


----------

